# UMF freddy 1 team 08



## mashooga (Apr 11, 2011)

i need a bike for FR,about 2 meters to flat and i want a bike that can handle that.
so i thought anout umf freddy 1 team 08
they will be good for me?
im from isreal so ignor lag mistakes.
tnx :thumbsup:


----------



## mashooga (Apr 11, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

2 meters to flat? i had a haro X7 that survived this kind of stuff.. if you want i have the frame for sale its in great shape.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Quick search on the UMF Freddy and yeah, it looks plenty beefy. Although I'm not sure dropping 2 m to flat on a regular basis is smart on any bike...


----------



## mashooga (Apr 11, 2011)

AmirBernard said:


> 2 meters to flat? i had a haro X7 that survived this kind of stuff.. if you want i have the frame for sale its in great shape.


i think that any bike can survive that but its not comfortable and the bike will need to see the doctor quickly.
anyone alse?


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

run it a bit stiff and with high pressure in the tires and its fine, but your back and knees will hurt a lot


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks pretty burly indeed.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i wouldnt drop 2 meters to flat regularly, more for your sake than the bikes, but it looks like it can take a lickin'.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

b-kul said:


> i wouldnt drop 2 meters to flat regularly, more for your sake than the bikes, but it looks like it can take a lickin'.


you are an idiot if you want to drop 2 meters to flat PERIOD !!!

no bike unless you have a 50 pounder is going to take that over and over


----------

